# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (19 Apr. 2021)




----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2021)

Arbeitsschutz ist ein Fremdwort  :thumbup:


----------



## XiLitos (20 Apr. 2021)

Schöne Sache...


----------



## comatron (24 Apr. 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



So also werden Feuerwehrautos betankt.


----------



## ghdlghdlghdl (15 März 2022)

interesting pics danke!


----------

